# Has anybody ever bought an engine from these guys?



## 67GTO_400 (Apr 6, 2009)

I am thinking about about buying a 455 short block engine for my '67 from Carolina Machine Engines (CME). Has anyone ever had an engine that CME built and was it worth buying? I was originally planning on rebuilding the 400 I have, but then I stumbled onto their website.

Thanks :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I hope you noticed the footnotes, because the price is to rebuild YOUR engine. If you don't have a block/heads, they want you to call them for availability and price. I suspect the $3500 long block could quickly turn into a 5k+ engine.


----------



## cybernco (Apr 9, 2006)

Jim Butler may not be the cheapest, but they sure do have the best Pontiac engines available:
Pontiac 350 389 400 421 455 engines / Pontiac Stroker Engines


----------



## 67GTO_400 (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed that after I posted about it being my engine or a core charge. It says that a core is requried 


I will definately check out him out cybernco, Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

